# I was all set to buy



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I was all set to buy and then I started reading everything I could about the GP 100 on some of the different forums(rugerforum, fireingline forum, and even handgunforum). I read that the GP is big and clunky,action not as smooth as a Smith,grip to small or uncomfortable, trigger to long a pull, fit and finish not with other makes and gun not accurate as other brands. Can someone encourage me and tell me Ruger GP is the right one and not some other brand and if not what should I get?

Thanks
FES


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I have only one GP100, but have been very well satisfied with it. Since the below range evaluation was written, I've fired the gun quite a bit more and see no need for a possible trigger job as was mentioned in the original article:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Range Evaluation - Ruger GP100.htm

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I researched a lot of revolvers a few months back, because I thought I might buy one. I have since changed my mind, as I am just not a revolver guy. But, before that, I had settled on getting a 4" GP100 stainless model. Very nice gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Ruger GP100 is as good as it gets for a all round gun. Yes S&W is the very best, but they are a lot more expensive. You don't say what you want the gun for or, about how much you are willing to pay. Buy it, you will not regret it. I like it in the .357/.38 model with a 4" barrel. They are hard to beat. Good Luck...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The only DA revolver I have any more is the Ruger GP100. It's the Toyota of the DA Revolvers and will just run and run and run.... 
Sure the S&W has a easier trigger pull, but it's not a bit more accurate. It's what you get use to.
The S&W is not a cure all, I've had some complaints with them too.
Dollar for dollar, the GP100 can't be beat in my books....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The GP100 is an excellent value, no doubt about it.

However...I was once, as a very young man, under the spell of Massad Ayoob and bought a Ruger Security Six followed by a GP100. They were okay - until I shot my first S&W Model 19 and then a 586. I sold the Rugers posthaste and bought Smiths, and 6" 19 and a 4" 686 and a 2.5" 19.

I think the Ruger is extremely rugged, moreso than the Smith, and a fine choice. But a Smith is an enthusiast's revolver, slick and smooth, especially if you can find an older one made before they started using the silly lock and MIM parts.

If I had any use at all for a revolver anymore, I'd have a Smith or three. Rugers are built like tanks, but they aren't as elegant or easy to shoot as a good Smith, at least in my hands.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

*Gp 100*

Well I guess you guys have pretty well summed it up that the GP 100 is a good gun for a second rate gun and if you don't mind a Ruger it's not half bad.

Thanks you guys
FES


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go get that GP-100 Ruger and don't look back. Learn to shoot it, and shoot it well. You will have a ball. Later down the road when you got more money buy a Smith if you wish, but keep your old Ruger. Hear me now. You will not wear that Ruger out in your life time. That's a fact. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hear me now. You will not wear that Ruger out in your life time. That's a fact.


That's true. In fact, your children won't wear it out, and neither, in all probability, will your grandchildren. It's a good gun.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Different opinion here. The Rugers are in my opinion better than S&W or others. I bought into the not as refined as S&W stuff for a while but now I think a Ruger is overall better. 
I have 3 Sp-101's and a GP-100 (KGP-161) and will not go back to a S&W.


----------

